# portage lakes



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm making this as a general portage lakes discussion board to see which lake is having the hot bite. I was out at north res tonight from 10-midnight about 75 yards straight off the handicapped dock. only a few crappie. All taken off pinmin tipped with minnow.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the report. What was the ice thickness? Any size to the specs?


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Ice was 4" and the size was nothing to brag about.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I was at Nimisila yesterday at the Campground Bay. I kept 20 bluegill, I am estimating that none were under 7". I fished for 4 hours and the bite was steady when I left. I had zero luck getting bites at night.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How thick was the ice swone?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

swone said:


> I was at Nimisila yesterday at the Campground Bay. I kept 20 bluegill, I am estimating that none were under 7". I fished for 4 hours and the bite was steady when I left. I had zero luck getting bites at night.


Great job! I would love to get out to Natomas lol but I'm not very familiar with the lake.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Just left the old state park, fished 7:30-9:30 got about 10 average size gills. There was two inches of slush on top of the ice that's a lot of weight so be careful everyone


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just left nimi ice was 6" 5 of good clear about an inch of white crap lots of wet slushy snow on top fished around 18 fow water clarity was about 8feet! Caught a bunch of dink perch and when I say dinks I mean DINKS!!!




























It was good to get out on nimi for the first time this year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

fished old state park around noon for about 2 hrs. 3 gills and very slow lots of slush on the ice. if you go out be carefull not to slip and fall down because you will get soaked


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Bobberbucket was you on North end? I am gonna try to get out in next couple days still modifying my LED shanty lights and wanted to wait for 5-6" of ice to keep my arse above the ice not below it lol


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I am guessing you would have to go somewhat south end of Nimisila to get 18 fow. The ice at campground bay was thin in spots but mostly very solid. BE CAREFUL


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I Was up towards the north.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Where can a guy park to fish East ?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Whaler said:


> Where can a guy park to fish East ?


Pretty much nowhere public on the north end anyway. Couple of spots across from Ron's Portage Lakes B & T that some use in the summer but don't know how accessible with snow. Don't know if so, but Ron may let you park there if you buy bait but its not a very big lot even if so.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Got on nimi at 8:30 this morning and started catching dink perch. Switched from small tungsten jig to frostee spoon and for an hour it was catch 8 or 9 inch perch as fast as I could get it off the hook and drop back down. I couldn't handle 2 rods haha. Then they quit biting around 10. I've tried changing presentation and can't even mark em on my flasher. I'm in 15 FOW at the end of C-5 bay. Should I move deeper or more shallow. (Not keeping fish and I'm targeting panfish, preferably crappie)


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

bobberbucket said:


> Just left nimi ice was 6" 5 of good clear about an inch of white crap lots of wet slushy snow on top fished around 18 fow water clarity was about 8feet! Caught a bunch of dink perch and when I say dinks I mean DINKS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are sooo! cute! good year class when they grow up.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Yea it was nice to see a healthy population for future fishing pleasure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Can anyone give any ice reports for portage lakes today? Thinking about hitting Nimi just want to see what ice thickness is in different areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

smokingbarrel...... the ice is kind of weird this year, I drilled one spot and had 5 in. and moved 10 feet and had 3 inch has a lot to do with the snow cover. as far as the fishing it is slow. these bluebird skys and high pressure have shut the fish down. be carefull out there


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Fish this morning out in front of C-5 bay. there was 5 inches of good solid ice with two inches of frozen slush on top


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks guys now all I have to do is decide if I want to haul my butt out and about searching for the finned ones lol I just wish it was locked up with the great ice we had last year I know nimi has a lot of currents that can make it real touchy I just don't want to be the one to find the weak spot lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Well ventured out north end in about 8-10 ft water caught a few dozen small perch a couple nice Gil's and one bigger perch. Good to be out at nimi catching fish even if nothing was caught it's better than sitting inside. I think the voices in my head are saying I need to do it again tomorrow after work. I will listen to them because if I don't they won't stop 










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone out today with reports


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Currently sitting on east with another member catching nothing Ice around 7" visibility 6ft










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks going tomorrow trying to figure it out


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Just left east only caught a few perch 7-9" only two depths that produced any fish were 13fow and 18 fow. Lost one nice on at the hole that was close to If not an FO! It was nice to fish somewhere with a short drag after hulling my shed all over nimi the past few days!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Bobber I figured you would appreciate this catch tonight

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

smokingbarrel said:


> Bobber I figured you would appreciate this catch tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I certainly do! That's a nice one! Looks like I should have went to nimi instead of east!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

The bite is a little slow but it's nice to see some big ones after seeing so many fish sticks on the hook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice fish guys thanks so much for sharing. Going to portage in the morning for the first time I will let you know how I do


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone know if it's worth fishing the weedline on Turkwyfoot out by the speed lanes?


----------



## maizerage (Jan 6, 2015)

Were at on portage I was going to try north heard any thing


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Not a bad night 2 keepers. Still great just to be able to get out. Punching a 6" hole on frozen 700 plus acre lake and catching fish is just a bonus. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Went out for the seventh day in a row and had yet another surprise. Kept 7 perch over ten inches and half a dozen gills on Wednesday all during the middle of the day. Yesterday I took two guys out with me and we ended up keeping 25 gills between us. Today I only had an hour and a half to fish and kept ten crappies over 10" and a big gill and a so so perch. I have never in my life caught so many quality panfish out of Nimisila. I am beached for the long weekend but hope to get back out Tuesday. Thanks for starting this thread, it helps me to fish confidently when I see so many people sharing good catches!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

OHsportsman said:


> Anyone know if it's worth fishing the weedline on Turkwyfoot out by the speed lanes?


I have never hit Turkeyfoot to ice fish, but the pattern at Nimi has been finding standing weeds in 9-12 fow. I've tried it in several spots and every time I see the green weeds standing in the hole, I get them. I would guess if you have the same kind of depth you will kill them. Good luck.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

swone said:


> I have never hit Turkeyfoot to ice fish, but the pattern at Nimi has been finding standing weeds in 9-12 fow. I've tried it in several spots and every time I see the green weeds standing in the hole, I get them. I would guess if you have the same kind of depth you will kill them. Good luck.


Thanks, I may hit nimi again in the morn. Never fished it before this year and it seems to be a great lake! So I'm getting out as much as I can trying to learn it. Anyone else going to be out tomorrow morning?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope to fish Rex later this afternoon (Saturday).


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished the back end (West) end of Nesmeth for a couple of hours after work on Friday... late afternoon/early evening bite. 430pm to 630pm. Fished with Ron & Mike. Ice was good, but varied Fished the pipes & sunken dock. Saw "sniffers" on the Vex, but none feeding aggressively. NO LUCK. Only 1 crappie & a few dink gills.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Best of my week in pictures, all fish caught in Nimisila


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Swone looks like very well spent week on the ice. I love Nimi and all it has to offer hard water and soft water it's an amazing lake once your familiar with fishing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Way to go Swone. Congrats. Most reports I'm hearing from Sat. 1/17 are poor to fair catches.


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been out last weekend and today with no luck on west. Water is very clear. Haven't even spotted any fish on the Aqua view in my typical spots


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I stopped by Portage Lakes Bait and Tackle around 1 PM and there were several people fishing just off the docks there. A number of folks were doing very well on the bluegills. I saw good numbers and some good sized fish. I did not get to fish Rex as planned today. I did get to the lake, but was not geared up properly. However, I saw no one fishing it in the usual spots, which I found surprising. I plan to fish it tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Caught 9 keeper crappie to day and a lot of small gills. State mill road.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was out on east today 330 till dark... Caught some Perch in 12 fow. Good to be out there today in 40 degrees... Snowmobile season is here! Wonder if I'll witness any more good arguments like last year...


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Anybody been out recently? Thinking about going out tomorrow morn. Wanna try a new lake not sure where the bite is tho haha


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I know this post is a few days late, but a buddy and I went out on NImisila Saturday from 8:30-2:30. We caught some perch, a few gills and I landed a real nice size channel cat. It was an awesome battle on the ice gear. Bite was good until about 1 then they sure off. We caught almost all of our fish on either minnows or just the minnow head. A variety color of spoons and tungsten jigs produced fish. We were in 10 ft of water.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I fished Rex Monday morning. Slow. A few small bluegills. Drilled about a dozen holes, fished the mouth of the rectangular bay on the south side - 8 to 12 fow. Usually catch them on the weedline there, but they were not feeding today. It should pick up.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I fished East reservoir Turkeyfoot and Nimisila Sunday. Had action all daybut for the most part small fish. Ended the day with seven keeper perch. Nimi had the most action and although I only went home with a few, others looked to be filling up in the weeds.
Turkeyfoot and east, perch were in 12 fow. Most females were bulging with eggs... Fried up a couple sacs for some poor mans caviar... Taste like popcorn got most fish on black ants and pins with a couple maggots.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

I'd love getting small fish all day rather than no fish or a few keepers all day!! How'd you hook the maggots? Like string them on long ways or wacky once in the middle?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

OHsportsman said:


> I'd love getting small fish all day rather than no fish or a few keepers all day!! How'd you hook the maggots? Like string them on long ways or wacky once in the middle?


Yeah it was better then some cold fishless days I've had.... Hooked 2 by the tip of tail. If you do that instead of stringing them on they will still wiggle on the hook for a bit. Then a little smelly jelly on the hair of the jig.


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok I'll have to try that. Im probably headed to osp in the morn, I'll let Ya know how I di


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

**Do. Hopefully I don't die haha


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Hit old state park this morning from 7:30 -9. Caught 12 gills and 1 crappie. They all came out of 9 fow on pin mins. Small fish but what a beautiful morning!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Fished Nimisila for about two hours this morning near the campground. Plenty of fish, but only kept 10 good sized bluegills and one large yellow perch. I also saw some decent sized crappies caught. Everything was coming right off the bottom. Pinmans tipped with wax worms. They only seemed to want chartreuse or black.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It was a good morning bite at nimi... Then it died off sharply around noon. Tried to go deeper and shallower but nope. Got the keepers in 10 to 12 fow. Went home with 10 perch and 4 gills. The keeper perch to throwback ratio was about 10 to 1. Best one was 10". Caught fish on a variety of colors... red and black ants were hot in the morning. Lots of people out today... Good to see!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice catch buckzye11! Thanks for the report! Wish I could have gotten out this weekend!


----------



## Stang6060 (Jan 23, 2015)

what part of nimi are you guys talking abut i live in the area but have been goin to lake erie but want to be able to go somewhere nearby during the week for a few hours


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Stang6060 said:


> what part of nimi are you guys talking abut i live in the area but have been goin to lake erie but want to be able to go somewhere nearby during the week for a few hours


I was on the N end. Was going to hit the reeds but buddy got there 1st and was up North. You can access N end from c-1 dock. Every hole I drilled was 9 inches of ice. If you know where the weeds were from fall fishing, fish the edges. If you don't, most all of the shanties out there were on weeds... The current ariel on Google earth is great for finding them too.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Is






C-1 there on the right??


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep that's it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Did u walk all the way across? Thinking of trying the Nw corner


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

No I didn't... But the NW corner(pizza bay as many have chose to call it) is a great area on the ice. The aerial you posted is from Google maps... Not the same one that's on the up to date Google earth. Earth shows the weeds in full summertime glory... Just looking at it makes me want to try more areas then I could possibly hit this ice season.
Soon we will be into "late ice"... And all those weeds that have been covered by ice for weeks will no longer hold fish like they do now... I've heard its a oxygen defincency thing, or that the weeds just die off, but don't know for sure... But fishing is always tougher for me on late ice... Then if you find fish, sometimes they will be in some odd places... I've caught crappie just 5 foot down in 20 foot deep areas in February... Not associated with any type of cover, seemingly not typical... But that's why it's a fun game to play.


----------

